# What a rack



## stihl sawing (May 8, 2009)

Well shoot try this and see if it works, Some body let me know as i can't see it here.

http://farmingforwildlife.com/media/video/suddenimpact1.wmv


----------



## motoroilmccall (May 9, 2009)

Big irregular rack, but the buck isn't that huge. It'd be cool to take it, but its not scoreable...


----------



## capetrees (May 9, 2009)

Stress free lifestyle? the thing can barely walk right! And what about the deer in the beginning running with the big rack? His is a mess! This stuff seems like steroids to me. Results may vary.


----------



## Junior_M (May 9, 2009)

Its in a fenced in cage, being fed only the best of the best, it may be big, but its cheating imo..

And its a nontypical, who cares if its scoreable! I'd still take it! Its soon to be the biggest nontypical in the world, you cant tell me you wouldnt shoot it if it walked out?

And I'd much rather take a nontypical than a typical, non typicals are one of a kind, no one else will have anything even close to resembling it on there wall..

And its the same non typical all the way through the movie btw..


----------



## stihl sawing (May 10, 2009)

If i seen some thing like that coming through the woods, I would definitely shoot first and then probably crap my pants. Might even have that one mounted, doubt it though.


----------

